# Darren and Teddy - Young male pair of rabbits - SURREY



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Contact/organisation details: Furry Friends in Old Coulsdon. Please PM me on here, email [email protected] or call Anna on 0751 568 4921. We recommend calling us as we can't always check our emails daily.
Does the animal have rescue back up?: Yes for the rest of their life.
Location: Caterham/Old Coulsdon SURREY
Number of animals: 2
Sex: Male.
Age(s): Darren is 7 months old and Teddy is around a year old.
Name(s): Darren (left) and Teddy. 
Neutered: Yes and vaccinated.
Reason for rehoming: Have come to us from Ireland as they were going to be put to sleep.
Will the group be split: No. They must stay together. 
Other: Darren and Teddy are really nice boys, however due to their colour they are likely to be with us for a long time. If you are thinking of adopting a pair of rabbits, please consider these lads.


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Aww, its such a shame when they get overlooked because of colour, I have mostly those colours!

*Heidi*


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Aww, its such a shame when they get overlooked because of colour, I have mostly those colours!
> 
> *Heidi*


The lady at the cats protection said they have the same problem with black cats, but ginger cats don't seem to last two seconds in there.

They are both beautiful rabbits


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Minion said:


> The lady at the cats protection said they have the same problem with black cats, but ginger cats don't seem to last two seconds in there.
> 
> They are both beautiful rabbits


Yeh where I volunteered had it with black cats and black rabbits 

*Heidi*


----------



## Minion (Jan 11, 2012)

hazyreality said:


> Yeh where I volunteered had it with black cats and black rabbits
> 
> *Heidi*


It's a shame people chose based on colour. I chose minion because I was looking for guinea pig originally and he was sat on his back legs looking up at me from the pen and I just had to take him home .


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Pretty much all of mine have been that  
I dont think I've ever once looked at a rabbit and thought, but I dont like that colour so I wouldnt have it!
I have said that my next one (a long way away yet proberly with my 7 as they are) will be a grey and white (pref harlequin) but I doubt I could resist others for long enough!

*Heidi*


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

It doesn't bother us what colour they are, it's just sad when perfectly nice animals (like these handsome lads) will sit in rescue for months.

These beautiful boys are still waiting for a home.


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

These boys have gone to a new home


----------

